# What is everyone making for thanksgiving?



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

What is everyone making for thanksgiving besides the usual stuff?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

We don't celebrate Thanksgiving this side of the pond!


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

I do!! and yeah same ol same ol - Turkey, Herb apple stuffing, Giblet and Port gravy, crispy roast potatoes, garlic mashed potatoes, glazed baby carrots with balsamic and honey, sauteed leeks with prunes, chestnut puree, cranberry & port relish, cranberry and orange relish, bread sauce, stir fried brussel sprouts followed by Pumpkin pie chantilly:chef:


----------



## dmt (Jul 28, 2006)

Room for pie???


----------



## catheyj (Sep 16, 2007)

My additions are Jalapeno cornbread dressing, Fresh Tomato and Spinach casserole, Chilean squash, and crisp proscuitto wrapped potatoes stuffed with rosemary sprigs, I will also make a buttermilk cake for dessert. My family is pretty large so I try to provide variety with the "standards"


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

It's just the four of us for Thanksgiving and we do the traditional menu for the most part. Turkey, stuffing, cranberry sauce, vegetable casserole, mashed potatoes, homemade gravy, giblet gravy for the stuffing, sweet potatoes (mashed with marshmallows melted on top), deviled eggs, rolls, and pumpkin pie.

I'm still debating on the stuffing. I want what we called dressing like my grandmother made from biscuits, cornbread, and turkey drippings but last year's attempt wasn't successful. I don't like the stuff in the box! The cranberry sauce is from the can. I don't know how to make it and we didn't like the stuff that was like jello with berries in it....no floaties in gelatin for me.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I hate this question  because there are so many good choices that I would love to do, but when it comes right down to it I am a creature of habit and I make the same things year in and year out. But we have no family close so it's just the 3 of us, and we're all happy with the meal anyway. So yup, just the usual.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Goodness, haven't even thought about it yet.

We'll spend it with friends, so will most likely make my seafood lollipops as a first course, and, probably, pumpkin bread done in the style of Monkey Bread. 

There's just the two of us, so if we were staying home I'd likely do either a pheasant or a guinea fowl instead of a turkey.


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

Seafood lollipops sound nice - any chance of your recipe? Would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

I can do anything, cook anything for my family as long as the stuffing has pinenuts and cranberries in it; the sweet potatos are roasted with garlic, fresh rosemary, cracked black pepper; and I fix the cranberry sauce with oranges and port.

After these staples of our holiday table I can cook anything............ in fact probably don't have to cook, I could send for pizza.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

We're going to my cousin's, and bringing the family heirloom dressing. Pretty much usual, stale bread, stale cornbread, the usual herbs and spices, lots of butter, turkey broth and... Brazil nuts. Makes a whole 'nother thing. 

Mike


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh yeah !!! gotta be done!:roll::roll:


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

KYH-
What exactly is a Guinea fowl in KY?

I used to hunt something called a Guinea fowl in West Africa - in Liberia, not too far from French Guinea - and I assumed they were named as coming from there. How did they make it to Kentuckey? It was a little larger than a chicken, but it was so long ago I don't remember much more about them.

They made challenging wing shooting, and were pretty good eating. Much better than the local chickens, in fact.

Mike


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Same bird, Mike.

They're raised all over the U.S. by folks interested in exotic fowl. My neighbor has them, and does a thriving business in both the birds and their eggs. 

And, yeah, they taste better than the local chickens here, too.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Considering last year we were living in a hotel and had Cracker Barrel for our meal on paper plates with plastic sporks.......








Here's what we'll be having pending approval from the menu committee

For the Apps................
Smoked Duck and Brie Cheese Quesadillas with Roasted Hatch Chile Salsa
Boiled SE Coast White shrimp with cocktail sauce
Pigs'n'Blankets (for the kids)
Cheese Puffs (for the kids too)

Dinner.................
Caesar Salad with Garlic croutons and Parmesan Crisps
Roast Turkey-deboned (except for leg and wings) stuffed and trussed.
Stuffing- Roasted Chestnut wild mushroom 
Makers Mark Mashed sweet potatoes with pecans and marshmallows
Mashed Yukon gold potatoes
Corn (Fresh cut)
Green Bean Casserole (The standard style but this one is entirely scratch made.)
Fresh baked bread
Cranberry sauce

Dessert.................. 
Ginger Spiced pumpkin Pie
Chocolate Bourbon Pecan Pie
Home-made Black Walnut Ice Cream
Home-made Vanilla Bean Ice Cream


----------



## dmt (Jul 28, 2006)

(show-off...):lol:


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey!!!!!! You know the address! I bet ya went and told ol'Tommy too.:lol:


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

KY,

While you're looking for your seafood lollipop recipe, would you mind digging up the pumpkin monkeybread one as well?

Thanks,
KCZ


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

KCZ,

Didn't know anyone else was interested, so sent Ben instructions for the lollipops as a private message. Maybe he'll repost it back.

It is not so much a recipe as a method I developed after watching Cat Cora make her Seafood "Corndogs." Basically, an amorphous mixture of mild fish and seafood (Cat Cora used just oysters and shrimp, but I include tilapia or crappie, for bulk, plus scallops, as well) is pureed with eggwhite and white pepper. I small disher is then used to drop balls of this mixture into a simmering fumet. The balls are poached just until they tighten up, then drained, sticks inserted, and the balls dipped into a cornmeal batter. The whole thing then goes into the deep fryer until golden brown and crisp.

The pumpkin bread recipe comes from _Ultimate Bread_, which you can currently find among the book reviews. All I do, because it makes a nice presentation, is bake it in the style of Monkey Bread instead of as a boule. I also, btw, use it to make mini-buns, which are terrific. To my taste, it works better with butternut squash than pumpkin, but you may prefer the original.


----------



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

Oldschool, your menu sounds wonderful!!!

and KYH I'm going to go check out that pumpkin bread.

My signature dish is a roasted chestnut and hazelnut soup. It's got white wine, cognac, lots of veggies, chicken stock (from scratch of course), prosciutto, a little hand smoked dry bacon, and pureed to extremely smooth in a Vitamix, with a little cream and lil dollop of creme fraiche.

It was "inspired" many years ago by something from the Silver Palate women, but I've changed it to lighten it up and round out the flavors. No one will let me off the hook from making that soup ever since.

I have two turkeys coming from a guy I know who raises them on pasture and with organic feed:bounce: . One I am going to roast fairly traditionally, and my Italian BIL is going to debone the other, smoke it lightly, stuff it and roast it.

For bread I'm making a wild rice multi-grain bread, and epi-baguettes.


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

He is a She!! - I will post KY's recipe here for the seafood lollipops after I have had a good look LOL


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

KY's recipe for lollipop sticks

'the seafood lollipops are more a technique than a hard recipe. I got the basic idea from Cat Cora, who makes seafood "corndogs." 

In her case she makes a puree of oysters and shrimp with some egg white. This gets piped into the liqued from the oysters, using a large plain tip (I'm guessing a half inch) and poached until just done enough to hold shape. She then puts these on short skewers, dips them in a cornmeal batter, and deep fries them.

In my case, I take a variation of the mixture I use for seafood sausages. Start with about a pound of tilapia or other mild fish (for bulk). Add shrimp, scallops, and oysters in an amorphous mass, maybe a half pound of each. Puree the whole thing with eggwhite and a bit of white pepper.

Heat a fumet or fish stock. Using a tablespoon sized disher, or one slightly smaller, drop balls of the puree into the simmering stock. Cook until they hold their shape. 

Add sticks (I use the flat sticks used for ice cream bars). Dip into a cornmeal batter. Deep fry until golden brown on all sides. 

These are great plain, but even better with an array of dipping sauces. 

Sometimes I serve these as a small plate, plating thus: A pyramid of cheddar mashed potatoes is put in the middle of the plate. Three of the pops are spaced around it, with their sticks meeting like a tipi over the spuds (you could use round sticks for this, and actually tie them together with a ribbon of wilted leek or the like). Then the 
sauce(s) or choice are squirted around the whole mass. '

Thanks KY - will definitely try these out - probably for a cocktail party or the wine tasting that I am catering on Tuesday - will let you know how I get on. Still don't know how to post a picture of your excellent root soup I will be doing it again in the cafe when the weather gets a little icier! - still warm in Uk for November!


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

>He is a She!! <

Sorry, Ben. Should have known better than to assume....


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

No probs KY - Bombay Ben's is the name of the cafe - stole it from Bangkok Charlie's (Ben is my son's name) my REAL name is Lizz!! and I am from LA Calif - just live here in UK. I am am originally from India though!


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks Stir! Likewise!

Just checked on resevations for the fresh turkey at the local grocer. Set to arrive next Fri. 25lb'er. Now all I have to do is locate some of the ingredients needed for the other things. Turns out duck is very sparce on this end of town, and several other things are hit or miss. Looks like I'm gonna have to take a road trip to Charlottesville or Norfolk for the Whole Foods and Trader Joes. It's amazing the lack of real diverse culinary ingredients here in the Richmond area. Maybe I'm just not looking in the right place but.......... I don't know. And I thought KC was behind in things.


----------



## rione (Sep 16, 2007)

Mia nonna found a recepie from FoodNetwork.com. It's a corn casserole. Tastes very good especially when you top it with shredded cheddar. Aw yea thats good.


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks, KY. The pumpkin monkeybread sounds like a possibility for Thanksgiving, the less traditional seafood lollipops for New Year's.


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

My family is also very boring Southern family and they demand the same recipes year in and year out...and heaven help me if we change any of the principal players up and go gourmet! We'd be linched before we could say turkey! The only thing we get some latitude on is the potato course and the appetizers and salad. 

Appetizers: (These are just tiny, salty munchies for early in the day. We eat at 6pm)
Blue Cheese Stuffed Dates Wrapped in Bacon
Spiced Pecans
Cayenne Cheese Straws
Dilly Bits

Salad:
Mayonnaise Salad (For my mom) - Iceberg, tomato, green onion, mayo, salt/pepper
Spinach and baby greens, craisins, purple onions, radishes, blue cheese, bacon with Vinaigrette

Main:
Roast Turkey and Gravy
WaWa's Dressing (my gram's recipe) - a mix of Bread/Cornbread
Marbled Potatoes - a casserole of mashed sweet potatoes and idaho's
WaWa's Vegetable Spaghetti - (forgot Mom had requested that this year...old family tradition)
Green Beans in Garlic Infused Olive Oil with Garlic Chips
Roasted/Caramellized Cipollini Onions
Homemade Yeast Rolls with Sweet Butter
Cranberry Chutney
Cranberry Sauce - (for my bro-in-law) - canned jellied cranberry stuff

Dessert - 
Pumpkin Pie
Oatmeal Pecan Pie
Whipped Cream with Crystallized Ginger


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Blue I am with the rest of your family.....one time a year I want 

Roasted turkey stuffed with white herb stuffing....standard recipe celery, mushrooms, sage, butter, chicken stock, onions, parsley

Mashed potatoes...nothing else in um, just 1/2 and 1/2, butter, salt

Fresh Cranberry Goo

Sweet potatoes, now this I do add maker's mark and my non drinking family cannot figure out why they taste like that......fresh sweets, cinnamon, butter, bourbon....maybe the orange marshmallows if compelled to do so.

Green Salad with lots and lots of oranges, mandrian works fine.....toasted pecans, sometimes red onions......usually a vinagrette and buttermilk herb

Paul Prodhomme's Mama's yeast rolls.....simple yummy

Green Veg....usually green beans but has been broccoli or peas or brussel sprouts or a couple bowls of any of the above

pumpkin pies
pecan pies
usually a fruit pie
sometimes a cream pie
can you tell we are a pie making/eating family......
loads of vanilla whipped cream

Pretty much standard Thanksgiving food......there's just something about having that tradition, altered it during the early years of my marriage but always sort of felt like something was missing.

Now, when my step mother's daughter's husband cooks Thanksgiving it involves truffle oil....


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

Shroom your menu sounds very yummy! Dayum now you have me leanin' back toward the traditional mashed tators instead of our "newfangled" marbled tators! It's still basically just cream and buttah to each type of tator then combined in dollups in a casserole and swirled and dotted with butter then browned in the oven.


----------



## castironcook (Nov 10, 2007)

i'm thinkin roast beef and a country ham...ya know like the one in a cloth bag that ya buy and hang in a cool dark place? I specially like makin that candy glaze for the Yams....a nice thick honey glaze with vanilla and cinnamon and marschino cherries and cloves and afew other neat stuff to put in there....

Corn bread- a must....2 gravies -turkey and beef...both with meat in em...

wuz it oldschool that said fresh baked bread...oh yeah...:chef:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

There was talk last night from my brother wanting to smoke the turkey.....nope, no way.....he said it'd be ok to stuff it too....nope noway....so he's smoking one and I'm stuffing and roasting one.  just means more sandwiches and bowls of Thanksgiving goodness goo.

nothing new nor "fancy" on the menu, just straight forward basic Thanksgiving....well and the cherry pie, now and blueberry pie was just requested....think we're up to about 5 pies now. 8 people to 5 pies.
4 boys between 14-25, my skinny voracious eating brother and then the rest of us....yep that sounds about right.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Turkey sandwich using packaged turkey slices, white bread, Ocean Spray canned cranberry sauce sliced thin, some mayo and mustard, and a diet pepsi. For dessert an almond snickers bar covered with some spray can whipped cream. Mmmmm....

shel


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yup!!! This is no special artisan thing either. Just a recipe for bread that was done by my Grandmother for close to 75yrs. Since my cousin and his family should be joining us for dinner, I thought they'd all enjoy that better than anything else I could've made. All but the two youngest had the chance to have eaten her bread. Shroom, 5 pies 8 people? That's my kind ratio. Hehehe


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

My thanksgiving Tradition:

Our friends have about 10 acres of land so my dad, stepmom, and I all go camping out there, joining our extended family of about 150 people. My extended family has a large variety of people, but for the most part, they make up of inside hippies, outside musicians. We all out there for 4 or 5 days, sitting around campfires, singing and playing music, sleeping only when we need to. It's potluck style for the whole time, with banquet tables of food 24 hours a day. Last year, we had a roasted turkey come out of the oven at 3 in the morning, it wasn't there when I woke up at 10. We have everything from turkeys and dressings, to enchiladas, to pecan pie, to tiramisu. This year, I'll probably be making a couple of key lime pies, a lemon meringue pie, and crab meat-stuffed-jalapeños. :bounce: oh the family traditions.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

my tummy's already starting to ache just thinking about all the food and drink to be consumed, but whats the saying about fool's suffering silently? anyway, since i live here in the southwest i am roasting a turkey with roasted green chilies and garlic(under the skin) and pairing it with a red chile gravy. mashed potatoes and stuffing of course, a sweet potato gratin that is layered with curry, cumin, sour cream and extra sharp cheddar(in springform pan), port and cranberry sauce, spiced pumpkin bread,not sure what veggie yet, but probably roasted brussel sprouts, then a frozen grand marnier torte with chocolate crust and spiced cranberries and a bourbon pecan pie..think that should do us all in and make us have visions of sugarplums dancing in our heads!..extending to everyone a safe and happy holiday, even if you don't celebrate it and to remember our troops and pray that they will ALL be home soon..also to remember the homeless..good day all!
joey


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I think the main change in Thanksgiving this year will be that Goya brand Adobo will be part of seasoning my turkey.


----------



## lpool (Oct 9, 2007)

For years I did not have Turkey for Thanksgiving. My parents go out of state to visit my brother and his family so that the rest of us do not have to eat 2 dinners or choose between families. My husbands family did not like turkey so they had enchilidas or venison. I love both but as I have gotten older I long for a traditional Thanksgiving dinner. 
My husbands parents died a couple of years ago within 33 days of one another and so I started my own tradition. Since my parents still go out of town, and my other brother and sister have the other side of their families to go to I have what I call the "Stray Table". 
We invite all our friends who have no family or would just rather be with us than family.
So here's what is on the menu. 
Deep fried Turkey, if you've never tried it you should. It's the only way to go!!!
Garlic Mashed Potato's
Fresh Green Bean (from our Garden) w/ toasted almonds
Fresh Canberry sauce that I make early in the week
Giblet Gravy
Herb Dressing
Whole Wheat Rolls that I make
Corn (also from this summers garden)
Pumpkin Pie
Pumpkin Cake
Pecan Pie
Tea,beer,wine, coffee
Weather here can be either wonderful or windy and cold. It's shaping up to be lovely so we'll probably sit on our porch and have dessert and coffee and talk until the wee hours. 
I'm expecting about 15 people. 
It's always fun!!!!


----------



## inthekitchen (Nov 13, 2007)

I don't recall whether it was in Bon Appetite or Gourmet, but one of them contains a recipe for pumpkin cheese cake that sounded divine. So, it will either be that or some bread pudding. If I'm feeling saucy, I may take the dessert department by storm and make both.


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

If you are trying to make me drool, you have succeeded I take small servings and then go back for seconds of what I like best. If I'm obliged to eat some of Aunt Ann's hot dogs, I will, but if I take a smaller plate the first time around, seconds are usually free of obligation and I get what I like best heh


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

OldSchool said he's having fresh cut corn. Wish I could have that in Wisconsin in November!

We're going to be with DH's family at a cousin's home. She's ordering the turkey in from her country club (she's definitely a senior citizen) and providing a couple of sides. I've been detailed to bring two of the four pies (pumpkin and lemon) and others are bringing wine, etc.


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

Best corn I ever had was in WI, but that was in Summer.


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

Applewood smoked duck
Butternut squash bisque
Mixed greens salad,Walnuts, Wild rice bread croutons, Roasted shallot/orange vinaigrette
Whole boneless rolled/tied roasted young turkey (salt&pepper)
Carmerized carrots with maple drizzle
Green beans W/Toasted Almond cream
Pies (asst) Honeycrisp carmel apples with cinnamon glaze.
Football
Company
Relaxation
Sleep........................


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Joe- I'm coming to your house..... yum!! LOL:crazy:


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Oh Shel- trully gourmet......LOL LOL yeah right..... definately DON"T forget the spray on whipped cream..... you forgot the canned sweet potatoes with the marshmellows on top...... LOL LOL


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Traditional roasted turkey here.... started last year making mashed sweet potatoes that were a big hit, we have Apple Hill near us- so apple pie and/or tarts is expected. I usually buy a few small turkeys when they are so cheap at thanksgiving and throw one in the freezer for Christmas. Funny how the $5.00 turkey at Thanksgiving costs $20 by Christmas......


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

That's what I like about the South! Hehehe Actually Mezz, being a native Chicagoan I understand exactly what you mean.

I've learned over the years down this way there is one last usable crop to choose from. Since I like to use fresh when it's available (there is that pesky convenience thing that pops up but this is a Holiday meal) Of course it's not as good as it would be during the peak of the season but since I'm turning it into niblets and not serving it right off the cob anyhow... what's the difference? Heck if it's too bland and sugar won't perk things up there's always corn souffle corn bread or corn chowder. 

Jayme, no problem but I have to warn you there might be a menu change on the horizon. Even though I can still find fresh corn down this way..... It's some of the more simple things like duck and believe it or not even with our proximity to the SE coast Coastal White Shrimp!!!! And this is the time of year too! It runs from May to Dec. All we seem to have available is that farm raised imported crap!There is such a huge difference between the local vs the imported stuff.

Anyhow the search continues. It'll probably be off to a coastal area to the south for the shrimp this weekend and then to the north for the duck. Oh joy! The pleasures of traveling I-95 Grrrrrr!


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Several years ago I asked for peoples pie requests. This is wha I now hear every year:
pumpkin pie
lemon meringue pie
chocolate cream pie
pecan pie
maybe an apple or a pumpkin apple crisp
brownies
That has traditionally been for 20, but this year there wll be 30, so I may need 1 more... any requests?


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Apple pie was something that I served in past years but since I can't get my hands on any winesap's this year...... No Caramel apple pie or homemade apple sauce. I also liked adding them to the Cranberry sauce.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I didn't know you could get canned sweet potatoes. WOW! that's great. I thought I'd be stuck with fresh. At least there's Mrs. Butterworth syrup.

Thanks for the tip!

shel


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

For our family, tradition is the key. Our menu has not changed over the years EXCEPT for the vegetables. Our menu: roasted turkey with traditional bread dressing, mashed potatoes, sweet potatoes sliced and then par-boiled and finished off roasted with slices of oranges sprinkled with brown sugar and dotted with butter, jellied cranberries, cranberry relish, rutabega, buttercup squash, pies (apple, pumpkin, butterscotch), gallons of coffee, premium chocolate mints and salted nuts. We don't serve any appetizers before the meal because, who needs it? Wine and cocktails or beverages of choice are also available. As I said, tradition is important to our family - - dinner is a sitdown affair at the dining room table (which is old and sturdy, seats 6 with plenty of elbow room and has 6 leaves) so we are all able to sit around the table. I even get out the white linen tablecloth and napkins which need to be ironed (for me this is a real offering of love). The most important part of the day is the comraderie, love, sharing and joy of being able to be together on this day. At the start of the meal, we go around the table and everyone adds to the prayer, one thing that they are most thankful for. Oh, yes, the tv is on in another room to keep us updated on the football gave of choice.

Humerous aside - - at her third thanksgiving (she was born only 2 months before thanksgiving) my finicky niece wouldn't eat anything besides a hot dog, cheese and apple  She's all grown up now and there are no "special menus". Her younger sister called me from college yesterday to ask if I'd started cooking yet cuz she really loves our Thanksgiving!


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Apples? The lack of apples didn't stop the old pioneers from making "apple pie." As they crossed the country and settled in places where apples were either unavailable or very expensive, they found alternatives to the traditional apple pie, as exemplified in the 1894 cookbook _"How We Cook in Los Angeles."_ The recipe was referred to as "California Pioneer Apple Pie, 1852", and was made with soda crackers which were mixed with brown sugar, water and citrus acid and cinnamon. Apparantly it was good enough to satisfy the pioneer folks and early settlers who missed their "back east" apple pies.

In the 1930s things were bleak in the US. The depression once again made apples very expensive, and many people could not afford the luxury of making apple pies for their holiday and special dinners, and so the old California Pioneeer Apple Pie was resurrected in a more modern form. Enter Ritz crackers, which were introduced in the early 1930s (1932?). The packages had a recipe on them that was very similar in execution and result as the 1852 California Pioneer Apple Pie, and that recipe is still in use today. A friend and I made it a number of years ago, and it was surprisingly good considering what it was. So, here in all it's glory is today's version of the 150+ year old recipe:

RITZ[emoji]174[/emoji] Mock Apple Pie

pastry for 2-crust 9-inch pie
36 RITZ Crackers, coarsely broken (about 1-3/4 cups crumbs)
2 cups sugar
2 tsp. cream of tartar
Grated peel of 1 lemon
2 Tbsp. lemon juice
2 Tbsp. butter or margarine
1/2 tsp. ground cinnamon

PREHEAT oven to 425-°F. Roll out half of the pastry and place in 9-inch pie plate. Place cracker crumbs in crust; set aside.
MIX sugar and cream of tartar in medium saucepan. Gradually stir in 1-3/4 cups water until well blended. Bring to boil on high heat. Reduce heat to low; simmer 15 minutes. Add lemon peel and juice; cool. Pour syrup over cracker crumbs. Dot with butter; sprinkle with cinnamon. Roll out remaining pastry; place over pie. Trim; seal and flute edges. Slit top crust to allow steam to escape.
BAKE 30 to 35 minutes or until crust is crisp and golden. Cool completely.

shel


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

For the meat, I thought turkey and ham, but then I got a great idea . . turkey ham! Whaddya think, Shel?


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I think anything that breaks away from typical traditional fare is a Good Thing. Last year we had an middle-eastern dinner, with some Armenian specialties, hummus, dolmas, etc. A few years ago we put put together a riff on Marcella Hazen's "Hairdryer Duck" (I posted the technique here some months ago), and quite some time ago we prepared "Dishwasher Salmon," when it was still a new idea.

Your turkey han sounds cool ...how about, instead of dinner, a Thanksgiving breakfast made with turkey sausage?

shel


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

I was kidding on the turkey ham Just went with the canned sweet potato ideas and all.

Once I made chicken yakni pulao, my wife's favorite, as part of a Thanksgiving dinner. Who says it has to be all traditional?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

got in some tart dried cherries and am making a rehydrated tart cherry pie, may be a good addition to the cream pies/pumpkin pies.....


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Since my mobility has been cut in half the last few weeks it's gonna take several days of prep to pull off this years meal. I made the Pate Brisse for the pies today. It'll sit in the fridge until Tuesday but one less thing to worry about. Tomorrow will try and get the icecream bases made. Thursday is cornbread day. That way it'll be good and dry for the stuffing. I figure that come next Thursday all that'll need to be done is roast the turkey and bake the bread.:roll: I still have to find the shrimp and duck but I am starting to lean toward a request for Pizza to be the appetizer. Easy enough and since I'm already making dough for the bread.......Yet SWMBO is thinking what she wants us to have instead. She just told me the pizza may be too much. I guess I have to agree.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

swmbo? huh?


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Good Grief, Charlie Brown. I'm glad we don't have to deal with Tday here - although I respect the history of it - but that on top of Christmas coming up? You guys can keep it!!!!


----------



## mebco1 (Aug 4, 2007)

Allie,
I sympathize with your quest for grandma's stuffing. Forget the biscuits and use breadcrumbs. Who says the cornbread has to be stale? just cooled down. Your childhood memorys can often be biased, so over the years I have adjusted my recipe but still it never comes out the same way twice. Too much juice is a disaster, I add raw sausage to the mix (Jimmy dean sage recipe) and mushroom soup. I apologize to real chef's but I could write an entire cookbook on mushroom soup. There is also an old fashioned cranberry relish with just cranberry's ground together with orange zest, easy on the zest, add sugar to taste. Happy Thanksgiving and remember- Don't sweat the small stuff its about getting together with family.


----------



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

oldschool, you mentioned some other things on the menu "for the kids" if I recall. I don't know how many kids or their age, but one thing I like to do when I have kids over is do "make your own pizza." Each kid gets a hunk of dough, then I have out a big pretty tray of toppings arranged in colorful stripes on a tray, and they put their own together, then we bake them.

They seem to love it, or if they don't you just tell them "talk to the cook!"

Don't know if that works with what you've got going on, but just an idea to pass on. I've done it with very young kids too.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Everyone puts in their requests in my family - and it ends up the same every year... I think my family & shrooms are related! Sister (her house) is roasting turkey; my hubby is smoking 1 cause her's won't feed and leave leftovers.

Fairly traditional stuffing, but some made out of the bird so us veggies can eat!

There will be homemade cran sauce, but my hubby won't eat it so there will be the canned jellied stuff for him

mashed tatoes & sweets (separate)

some green veggie

Creamed canned corn (again guess who that's for? Can I really be married to him???)

hmm I am forgetting some stuff I know~
And all that is after the apps of knishes, chopped herring and chopped liver

Then I am responsible for dessert:
Requested Pecan, lemon Meringue, choc cream, fruit (apple?) and pumpkin pies
Gluten free pumpkin cheese cake
Fudgy Brownies
GF Apple Cran Torte
In past years that has meant 8 pies (2 each) for 20.. + the other desserts
This year it will have to serve 30, but I added the apple cran - oh well

Ben, I thought you were a he too... so sorry!


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

hey, inthekitchen, bon appetit nov 1006 issue has a wonderful recipe for a pumpkin tiramisu, in case you're feeling real saucy!..check it out at epicurious.com and do a search under the title, if you like
joey


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Hotbrowns
Apple, chestnut, and mushroom stuffing
Plantain stuffing
cranberries cooked in port and grand marnier
prickely pear panna cotta (prickley pears are in season)


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Hotbrowns????? That's what we're having for dinner tonight! Our local Kroger had a special on Boarshead Meats so........ 

BTW has anyone noticed how expensive fresh turkeys (or turkeys in general) are. I think we paid $2.89lb. Really noticeable when ya purchase a 25 and up bird..


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

What are "hotbrowns?" Never heard of them.

shel


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

oldschool....fresh turkey's brined and not at Trader Joe's are $1.69#

wow, $70 bird and not a local one at that.....wow......


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Shel,

Hot Browns are an open-faced sandwich first offered by the Brown Hotel, in Louisville, KY in the late '20s or early '30s. You find them menu listed as Hot Browns, Kentucky Hot Browns, and Louisville Hot Browns.

Originally made with poached chicken on toasted light bread, covered with Mornay sauce, accented with bacon slices and carved mushrooms and broiled, it was later adapted to use turkey as well. Traditionally two pieces of bread are used, one kept square the other cut in triangles, flanking the center piece, and the chicken/turkey slices piled up on the bread. 

Nowadays there are all sorts of versions. Most have replaced the mushrooms with tomato slices. And the've taken it quite a distance. There even are versions that use country ham and turkey, in a cheddar sauce. Makes an interesting sandwhich, but a real long ways from the true gelt.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Doersn't sound very appealing. Probably more a mid-western thing than a coastal dish. In all my years I've never come across the item ... thanks for the info.

shel


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I only encountered it recently myself. I gave it a try a couple of weeks ago and it was pretty good. Definitely worth a shot and it makes a great dish for someone cooking for just one.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

I gotta admit I about choked when I saw it (paying for it was even worse).

As far as the hotbrowns it's a variation of the original that was served in Georgia. Turkey, country ham, crumbled bacon, mornay sauce and reggiano open face on a biscuit version. They were also moved to next week when we have some leftovers. (Company for lunch and the dinner menu didn't get explaind to the DW:suprise


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Checked prices at one market I visited today - proces ranged from $2.29 - $2.89


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Not a coastal dish? They are the best selling item for breakfast and lunch at Bobby Flay's New York Bar Americain.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Just asked the host (my sis)... she said all the usual - then said "not making chopped liver, cheese & crackers instead (but will still be chopped herring). Lots of veggies - done crisp the way we eat them every day - I am thinking "I don't want my usual healthy on TDAY!!! didn't say that to my sis who thought she was being so nice to me! She never metioned cran sauce.

Ok - I made the 2 pecan pies, the 2 pumpkin (one from can 1 from a pumpkin to see what they say...), 2 choc cream (last time some preferred the pudding mix to the yummy dark choc - TRADITION!!! - so I made 1 of each), brownies In th morning I will make 2 lemon meringues and an apple cranberry gluten free torte...

Who needs the dinner?


----------



## cacook (Jan 18, 2006)

Kind of along the same lines of this thread...how do you guys who are cooking (who also cook professionally) work with your family who really wants to help, but you'd really just rather do it yourself? They mean well, but I want things done a certain way, and have little time to do it, so I'd rather just do it myself than teach someone. This is aside from the fact that home cooks generally don't know much about proper sanitation. Also, what about the people who think they know more than you because they've been cooking for 50 years? And the people who ONLY want the same thing they've been having for thanksgiving for the last 70 years. I've already learned my lessons about cooking in other people's kitchens. The way I feel is that if you want me to make a menu for thanksgiving, get all the groceries, then do it myself, why can't you just leave me alone and let me do it my way?


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Either give them something easy to make, or make it yourself also, worst case senario you have more leftovers. My aunt is making a turkey and she isn't exactly Rachel Ray, so I am bringing a turkey too.


----------

